# Improve quiet voice?



## trumpeter (Feb 8, 2010)

Can anyone recommend any approaches for improving the volume or resonance of my voice?

I've had no formal vocal training whatsoever. My voice is baritone and naturally very quiet, even when talking I feel like I have to strain to be heard and I'm forever having to repeat myself.

Also, I've noticed recently that my voice can change texture a lot. Sometimes it feels rich and deep, and then at other times it naturally feels more comfortable at higher pitches and sounds thinner, even when speaking. I hate this because I feel like I sound like a girl!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Open up the back of your throat, and tighten up your diaphragm to get more support for your notes. Practice often, push yourself, and your voice will be resolute and strong.


----------



## Lyricsop (Oct 21, 2010)

trumpeter said:


> Can anyone recommend any approaches for improving the volume or resonance of my voice?
> 
> I've had no formal vocal training whatsoever. My voice is baritone and naturally very quiet, even when talking I feel like I have to strain to be heard and I'm forever having to repeat myself.
> 
> Also, I've noticed recently that my voice can change texture a lot. Sometimes it feels rich and deep, and then at other times it naturally feels more comfortable at higher pitches and sounds thinner, even when speaking. I hate this because I feel like I sound like a girl!


I would recommend formal classical vocal training with a male classical vocalist because he will get the best result for you.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

full breaths, relaxed shoulders, open mouth wider than you think you should, learn dipthongs for vowel projection.


----------



## Lyricsop (Oct 21, 2010)

It is wonderful that people want to give information on singing techniques on a forum but an untrained singer runs into a problem of not physically understanding technique and how physical placement should occur when starting out singing. Also an untrained singer doesn't know what to listen for as far as correct pitch and intonation so he continues to repeat the same patterns until he is so frustrated that he yells out of frustration blowing out his voice and causing permanent hoarseness, never singing again and talking hoarse for the rest of his life. David's singing tips are wonderful singing tips for an advanced singer who knows what he is talking about and who needs a refresher course. Even being formally classically trained as an Opera Singer who constantly sings aria's, requiems, oratorio's, ect.. I still recommend to an untrained singer to seek the help of a voice coach if they are serious about learning to sing.


----------

